# Seen Cockroaches at Resort?



## Mydogs2big (Nov 25, 2008)

We own a resort which we very much love,  however recently it came to our attention that this resort had cockroaches!

Whats more, is they know about them because we found a laminated flier in our room with pictures of several bugs that could be found in and around Palm Springs, including the cockroach. 

I don't know if this is something that should keep me from going here in the future or what.  I can hardly imagine anyone wanting to go somewhere with this problem.  I was scared I might be bringing eggs home with me and had to plastic up all my luggage outside to take to the laundromat and cleaners.

Is this not such a big deal?  Am I overreacting?  Can the resort fix the problem?


----------



## BevL (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty much anywhere that hot is going to have cockroaches.  I believe that most resorts spray for them.  Common sense would dictate that food should be properly stored, in containers or in the fridge and not left on counters overnight, etc.  Garbage should be taken out every day.

Coming from climate like Portland (I live near the BC coast) I can emphathize with you, but it wouldn't keep me from going somewhere warm.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't seen a cockroach in any time share we have stayed at, but since you mentioned Palm Springs......we had a cockroach join us for lunch one day at the Macaroni Grill in PS!   

Needless to say, that's a place we haven't returned to on other visits to the desert.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone recently told me that the Macaroni Grill in Rancho is gone, maybe it is gone as a chain. Sounds like they weren't keeping up with the requirements, anyway.
Liz


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess you have to take into account where you are at.  While I don't like to think about it (and my wife really hates thinking about it), the area you are talking about has all kinds of critters that are part of the nature of the area.  There are scorpions, tarantulas and of course cockroaches.  Most resorts and restaurants do spray for them, but again, remember, they are natural residents of the area you're visiting.  We are the visitors.

In Scottsdale a few years ago we were at the Sheraton Desert Oasis, a great and impeccibly maintained resort.  On our last day, we found a scorpion in our bathroom.  :annoyed:  Glad it was the last day and not the first!  We notified the front desk and they said that they did spray for this, but occaisionally, they do find them on the property and that they are natural to the area.  

We're heading to Sedona next year and hope not to see any of the critters, but realize that they exist along with snakes, wildcats, etc.

Funny, I visited Louisiana for business and toured some swampland.  We were within 10-15 feet of aligators and frankly I was scared, they guy I was with had grown up in Louisiana and acted like it was nothing.  He said it was the mosquitos that bothered him most.  I guess it is all relative.   

Hate to say it, but if we are going to visit areas we are not used to being in, then along with the fun comes the possibility of some critters we don't want to see.  Sure hope I don't meet any sharks in the water in the Caribbean, but I know they are there.

Keep travelin and smilin.   

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!  

BigTom


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 26, 2008)

dukebigtom: Was in Sedona a month ago and all we saw were two boars crossing the highway as we were leaving to go home -- honest, they were just slowly going from one side to the other right in front of us!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes for the first time in Marriott Monarch in Hilton Head this fall. They were on the clean kitchen counters every morning. I saw one at 4 am scatter but DH found quite a few more that he did not tell me about until after we were home.

The staff was unconcerned as Palmetto bugs are common to the island. It is not something I want to see in the morning.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 26, 2008)

*Palmetto Bug = Cockroach ?*

Are palmetto bugs & cockroaches 2 different though similar kinds of bugs ?

Or are they 1 & the same species -- 2 names for the same thing ? 

That is, is "palmetto bug" just a name the P.R. professionals came up with that sounds (slightly) less disgusting than "cockroach" ? 

Fortunately, we've hardly ever seen bugs at the Florida timeshares where we've stayed.  (Except 1 time when some little tiny ants were crawling around on a table 1 -- just that 1 time.) 

I assume the resorts' operating budgets include ample funds for ongoing monthly extermination & pest control services.  Well worth it, in my view. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Conan (Nov 26, 2008)

We had them in Lawai Beach Resort (Kauai).
The front desk responded with roach motels, so obviously this is a situation they're aware of.


----------



## skimble (Nov 26, 2008)

The most common form of transference of cockroaches is by the eggs they lay or the stowaways we carry home.  They can come from anywhere, even your grocery store.  
We are staying in a resort this week, and my wife killed a roach that was in her sweatshirt she had dropped by the door.  Worried about eggs, she washed it.  
We're not in the desert, we're at the beach this week. (CA.) 

Also, I'd be curious to know how people deal with ant infestations.  I might post this as a separate thread... I will.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Palmetto = Cockaroach*

cockroach
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_cockroach


----------



## AKE (Nov 26, 2008)

I was bitten by a scorpion on the floor in our bedroom in a timehare (at that time a GC) in Hawaii.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I feel just a little better.

I guess being from a cooler climate, 
I'm actually afraid of cockroaches!

I would not have been afraid of: 
spiders, snakes, rats, mice, raccoons, squirrels, opossums, coyotes or bears.  

I would also be afraid of bed bugs!!
Thank goodness there were none of these.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2008)

I have seen cockroaches around the riverwalk in San Antonio, they were big enough to carry away a small child. OK, so I am only slightly exaggerating.  They come out at night and will just be walking down the middle of the street. 

You have to expect them in the south, as they can survive outside, and do so very well.  So they walk from place to place.  No need to worry about clinging to clothes for a ride.  They can get there by themselves.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 27, 2008)

*On a Hot Summer night!*

You can see the critters walking the streets of NYC!


----------

